
Tricks in Face Recognition - babelouc
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/tricks-in-face-recognition
======
sharemywin
it seems like you could use facial recognition and face tracking to identify
more data samples from video. if you recognize 1 sample go back and forth in
time and mark the face closest in space as another sample. at 30 fps you would
have 1799 new samples if you just find a single match in one frame for
instances.

